# welcoming



## kmaro

staff are _welcoming.._

Can I use here _samimi_ for welcoming? Or is there a better option ?


----------



## nefika

First of all, is this a full sentence? I got the impression of ...welcoming _the guests_. I think to get a better suggestion you should provide the full sentence. Anyway, when we take "welcoming" as an adjective, I will suggest "güleryüzlü". Otherwise, as a verb, welcome might be translated as "selamlamak" Çalışanlar selamlıyor (kimi? whom?). As you see, when we translate the sentence by assuming that welcome is a verb, then the sentence is incomplete.

iyi çalışmalar


----------



## kmaro

It was an adjective. Thanks a lot Nefika.


----------



## zhli

I only know"Merhaba"


----------



## nefika

zhli said:


> I only know"Merhaba"



 oh dear! It is always good to know a few words..Another word for your Turkish vocab:

hoşçakal (hoshchakal) means goodbye..

Hope to see you around


----------



## KyLé90

*Welcoming is an adjective and it means "samimi, güleryüzlü, içten, candan, sıcakkanlı."*

E.x => KyLé is very welcoming.


----------



## Volcano

kmaro said:


> staff are _welcoming.._
> 
> Can I use here _samimi_ for welcoming? Or is there a better option ?



*Only welcoming could also mean  karşılama.*


----------



## miraculeuse

zhli said:


> I only know"Merhaba"



*it's really good to read your first message in Turkish Forum Zhli  
welcome on board *


----------



## zhli

thanks nefika and miraculeuse

I went to istanbul this Feb.i bought three boxes. one is "modern turkish",i am learning.
others are grammer,i never read until now.


----------

